# How to get better depth penetration?



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Basically I want better growth from my hairgrass in my 72 gallon...it's flourishing in my 10 gal with no tank hood and 10,000 K PC (2.8 wpg).


I was thinking of swittching my front set of PC's currently @ 6700 K to either 10,000 K or 9325K. Would the 10,000 K give me the most intense lighting for the bottom of my tank? .

Also I'm thinking of removing my glass tops to help get better light to the bottom. I'm not so much concerned about the evaporation, but the siamese algae eaters jumping out. Do you think this will pose a problem?

Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not completely convinced that switching the bulbs will improve light penetration, but it doesn't hurt to try. Removing the glass top will definitely help the light get down deeper. I'm surprised your SAEs are jumpers. They swim along fine in my tanks, never had a fish out of water with open top tanks.

-John N.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if mine are jumpers or not actually. I have had one jump out of a different tank, however.

I removed the top yesterday and there is a definite improvement in light reaching the bottom...in fact plants were seen pearling at the very bottom...normally I only see the odd bubble come off at the top. If there is not enough an improvement I'll try different bulbs.

With respect to the SAE's again...well if they jump out, at least I'll be able to grow moss again:bounce:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One easy way to get better penetration is to make sure your water is as clear as possible.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

AaronT said:


> One easy way to get better penetration is to make sure your water is as clear as possible.


Yup, and Seachem Purigen is a key element in helping improve clarity.

Good to hear that the glass top removal is helping. It should after all...all the condensation, water stains on the glass, etc block out a good amount of light.

-John N.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I just googled Seachem Purigen....my only concern is that it will remove macro elements (NO3) from the water column. Does this pose much of a problem?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

aquasox said:


> I just googled Seachem Purigen....my only concern is that it will remove macro elements (NO3) from the water column. Does this pose much of a problem?


I thought that at first too. I read it again to say that it only removes the organics in the water column that cause nitrogen changes. In other words, the nitrogen dosed by you would be uneffected. Perhaps we could pose this question to Seachem in their forum? They're always very helpful.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Look no further here's a good thread with answers from Seachem. Purigen leaves the stuff we dose alone.

-John N.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I have never had SAE's jump out of my tank. They are nervous, but not really jumpers. Also, you might look into some pendant MH's if light penetration is truly your goal. My 150w HQI's are 18" above the water and still put more light on the bottom of the tank than PC's in a Coralife hood with the little legs (I own tanks with both, so can comment with some accuracy on this...). Good luck in your search.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

John and Aaron- thanks for the link and info

Erik- good idea with the lights, but its not in the budget at this moment...maybe in the future.


Water clarity question. How do you reduce surface scum (thin film of bacteria on top of the tank?)? I've got a power head to increase flow near the surface as well as an Eheim Ecco canister filter. Filter needs cleaning so maybe the lack of filter output is contributing too it?


----------

